# Bathroom tile color coordination



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm stumped on a shower surround color to use and could use a second (or third) set of eyes. 

I have a floor tile picked out and a wall color - but I'm not sure how to handle the tub surround. I'm leaning towards a subway tile but I don't think white is the correct color (and I hate trying to keep it looking white.) 

The bathroom itself isn't very big - about 5x7 including the tub area. 

Thanks!


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Any reason you can't use the same tile on the surround as you plan for the floor?


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm with blondsense. To me, continuing the same style & color would tend to make the room look larger, or at least not any smaller. I like the tile color and style, too.


----------



## jameson12 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Definitely avoid white tile!*

We made that mistake and put it on the floor. I have to clean it almost daily. Huge mistake. Go with another color.


----------



## hotBlinds (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm with the others too, I think I would go with what you already have planned for the floor in the shower as well, it would be easier to clean too (less grout).


----------



## Isabelbr (Jan 17, 2011)

I would NOT go with the same tile on the floor. I would pick a slightly darker tone and smaller tiles to give it punch of color. I don't like sameness.

Good luck with it!

Isabel


----------

